# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Cảnh đẹp du lịch Phú Quốc

## thichdidulich

*Du lich Phu Quoc - Là hòn đảo có diện tích lớn nhất đất nước, nằm ở phía Tây Nam tỉnh Kiên Giang, Phú Quốc chứa đựng trong mình sức hấp dẫn kỳ diệu đến từ phong cảnh, thời tiết, động vật, hoa lá…*


Khám phá hòn đảo ngọc, vùng biển ngọc long lanh này trong 3 ngày, chúng tôi đã có những kỷ niệm, kinh nghiệm, trải nghiệm thật khó quên.




Có 2 cách để du khách đến với Phú Quốc. Một là bay thẳng từ Hà Nội hoặc TP.HCM. Nhưng nếu bạn dư dả thời gian và muốn được trải nghiệm nhiều phương tiện giao thông hơn, hãy chọn lựa cách đi bằng tàu cao tốc.




Tối hôm trước, từ TP.HCM, bạn đi xe đêm tới Hà Tiên, sáng hôm sau, bắt chuyến tàu cao tốc lúc 8h hoặc 13h để ra Phú Quốc. 3 giờ đồng hồ sau, bạn đã đến với hòn đảo xinh đẹp này. Đây là cầu tàu cảng Hàm Ninh, nơi đón chúng tôi đến với đảo Ngọc trong ráng hoàng hôn.




Một trong những động vật quý giá đặc hữu Phú Quốc là giống chó mà người dân địa phương âu yếm gọi là chó xoáy. Sở dĩ giống chó này mang tên như vậy bởi trên lưng chúng có một vệt xoáy lông dài. Ngoài ra, đặc điểm khiến chúng trở nên quý và hiếm nữa là đuôi cộc, chân có màng, thân cao, thon, bơi rất giỏi và thường đào hang để sinh sản. Chó Phú Quốc còn là giống chó rất khôn ngoan, được dùng làm chó săn hoặc giữ nhà. Và với chúng tôi, chó Phú Quốc lại là giống chó vô cùng dễ thương, đặc biệt là những con chó nhỏ. Chúng rất ngoan, sẵn sàng để người lạ bế, âu yếm nếu chủ đã ra hiệu đồng ý.




Nếu chó xoáy là động vật đặc trưng, thì hồ tiêu cũng xứng đáng chiếm vị trí số 1 trong các loài thực vật sống trên hòn đảo này. Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc rất thơm. Những khu vườn hồ tiêu như thế này phủ xanh ven khắp những con đường chạy trên đảo. Điều đặc biệt ở Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc là những nọc tiêu đều được làm từ lõi của cây gỗ tự nhiên. Khi được hỏi vì sao người dân ở đây không làm nọc tiêu bằng bê tông cho bền như một số nơi khác thì một chủ vườn ở xã Dương Tơ chia sẻ: "Nọc hồ tiêu làm bằng bê tông do hấp thụ nhiệt tốt khiến cây bị nóng , do vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng đến quá trình phát triển tự nhiên và mùi vị của hồ tiêu chín".




Điều cũng là một loại cây được trồng phổ biến ở Phú Quốc. Rất nhiều khách du lịch miền Bắc đã trầm trồ thú vị khi được tận mắt chứng kiến cách ra hạt của một món ăn quen thuộc.




Gành Dầu là một xã nằm phía Tây Bắc đảo Phú Quốc. Trong ngày đầu tiên tham quan Bắc Đảo, chúng tôi đã ghé qua đây và ăn trưa ở nơi này. Với những bãi biển hoang sơ và trong vắt, Gành Dầu ẩn chứa trong mình vẻ đẹp mong manh và đầy quyến rũ.




Những con thuyền êm đềm neo trên bãi Gành Dầu xanh ngắt nước, trong vắt nắng và nhìn thấu tận đáy.
Đây là con đường xuyên qua Rừng Quốc gia Phú Quốc, từ Gành Dầu đến Bãi Dài.




Với diện tích gần 600km 2 , cách để khách du lịch có thể được trực tiếp khám phá, cảm nhận hòn đảo này là đi bằng xe máy. Từ bãi biển này đến bãi biển khác, khoảng cách có khi lên tới 10-20km.


Mang tên Bãi Dài vì bãi biển này kéo dài 15km phía Tây Bắc đảo. Đây là một bãi biển hoang sơ, sạch đẹp với cát trắng và màu nước biển xanh ngây ngất. Suốt 15 km dọc bờ biển, du khách đôi khi sẽ hoang mang, không biết mình nên dừng ở chỗ nào để được trở thành một phần của khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt vời này.




Và gợi ý cho bạn là: hãy chọn bất cứ đâu, vì bất cứ nơi nào ở đây, cũng xứng đáng được bạn gọi là thiên đường.


Tôi đã ngồi tĩnh tại ở đó, thỏa sức ngắm cảnh trời cao, nắng rộng biển bao la cho đến khi cả bãi biển u tịch chìm vào hoàng hôn.
Kết thúc ngày đầu tiên khám phá bắc Đảo với những trải nghiệm tuyệt vời, hôm sau, chúng tôi có một ngày khám phá Nam Đảo thành công, bắt đầu từ sự rạng rỡ của những bông hoa giấy chào bình minh trước cửa khách sạn.


Chúng tôi bắt đầu hành trình khám phá Nam Đảo bằng việc câu cá trên thuyền và lặn ngắm san hô. Đây là một phần Nam Đảo chúng tôi chiêm ngưỡng từ trên tàu.


Du khách thích thú khi lần đầu tiên được tự tay thả dây câu xuống biển để câu cá. Một cách câu mới lạ, và nhiều người thú nhận rằng, họ không tin cá có thể cắn câu. Vậy mà chúng tôi đã có một thành quả thú vị.


Sau khi tự tay câu được những con cá biển dễ thương, chúng tôi đến với bãi Sao, bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc. Với làn nước xanh ngọc và lớp cát trắng êm mịn, hiền hòa, nơi này thật xứng đáng được bình chọn là 1 trong 5 bãi biển đẹp nhất thế giới.


Chia tay bãi Sao, trên đường về, chúng tôi một lần nữa lại say đắm trước cảnh hoàng hôn bồng bềnh biển, nước, trời, mây của Phú Quốc. Lưu luyến xa nơi này, chúng tôi còn có rất nhiều điều muốn kể, về những chuyến lặn ngắm san hô, bãi nuôi ngọc trai, cá xưởng sản xuất rượu sim, nhà làm nước mắm, hay các món ăn đặc biệt mang phong vị Phú Quốc riêng.


Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu về đảo Ngọc Phú Quốc, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Quốc* và *thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*. Đó là một trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời đối với những ai thích di du lịch.

----------


## Bảo Huyền



----------

